# 15 Oct 08 - Three CF Troops on Foot Ptl Injured in IED Blast



## The Bread Guy (15 Oct 2008)

Best wishes for a speedy and full recovery, folks...

*Three Canadian soldiers wounded in blast during foot patrol in Afghanistan*
Canadian Press, 15 Oct 08
Article link

Three Canadian soldiers have been wounded in an improvised explosive device blast during a foot patrol in a volatile district of Afghanistan west of Kandahar City.

Military spokesman Maj. Jay Janzen says the soldiers have been airlifted to the hospital on the Kandahar Airfield base, where one remains in critical condition and the other two are in fair condition.

Janzen says the explosion occurred today during a so-called "framework" patrol - "routine, day-to-day patrolling that Afghan National Security Forces, in co-operation with Canadian soldiers, do to maintain security in the area."

The spokesman says the names of the wounded soldiers will not be released.

They are members of the 3rd Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment, based in Petawawa, Ont.

They were in the area as part of an Operational Mentor and Liaison Team....

More on link


----------



## fire_guy686 (15 Oct 2008)

Prayers for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Oct 2008)

Get well, troops 

FOR CLARIFICATION: THE SOLDIERS WERE *NOT *MEMBERS OF 3RD BATTALION, THE ROYAL CANADIAN REGIMENT.  Correction should appear in the media soon.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Oct 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Get well, troops
> 
> FOR CLARIFICATION: THE SOLDIERS WERE *NOT *MEMBERS OF 3RD BATTALION, THE ROYAL CANADIAN REGIMENT.  Correction should appear in the media soon.



Do the media just guess at this stuff or do they actually wait for facts before printing something?


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Oct 2008)

Wishing/hoping for a speedy recovery. These words and thoughts are all too common these days.

Thoughts are with their comrades they've left behind.


OWDU


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Oct 2008)

Get well soon troops!!

To the rest of you who remain....go get em!!


----------



## Sythen (16 Oct 2008)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Do the media just guess at this stuff or do they actually wait for facts before printing something?



Well, considering its the 3rd Battalion battle group there, they probably didn't know there was a difference between the OMLT/POMLT and the battle group. I know its their job to research this kind of thing, but we jump on every tiny mistake they make but get angry when they target us..


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Oct 2008)

Corrected version from Canadian Press....

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan — Three Canadian soldiers have been wounded in an improvised explosive device blast during a foot patrol in a volatile district of Afghanistan west of Kandahar City.

Military spokesman Maj. Jay Janzen says the soldiers have been airlifted to the hospital on the Kandahar Airfield base, where one remains in critical condition and the other two are in fair condition.

Janzen says the explosion occurred Wednesday during a so-called "framework" patrol - "routine, day-to-day patrolling that Afghan National Security Forces, in co-operation with Canadian soldiers, do to maintain security in the area."

The spokesman says the names of the wounded soldiers will not be released.

*The soldiers were from a variety of military units.

They were in the area as part of an Operational Mentor and Liaison Team, one of several small groups of Canadian soldiers attached to Afghan National Army units to help guide their development*....

More on link

Globe & Mail version still needs correcting.


----------



## karl28 (16 Oct 2008)

Speedy recovery to the wounded .


----------



## Armymedic (16 Oct 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> FOR CLARIFICATION: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.  Correction should appear in the media soon.



That is not for you to say, not here nor elsewhere on the internet on open source.

People not where you are do not know that.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Oct 2008)

Best wishes!


----------



## wildman0101 (16 Oct 2008)

Speedy recovery to the troops...  
                    Best Regards,,,
                       Scoty B


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Oct 2008)

Speedy recovery Troops!


Beav


----------



## TacticalW (16 Oct 2008)

Speedy recovery troops


----------



## Yrys (17 Oct 2008)

Prairie Dog said:
			
		

> "Citation de: Mortarman Rockpainter le Hier à 08:43:17
> 
> FOR CLARIFICATION: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.  Correction should appear in the media soon."
> 
> ...



I don't know if you know who is Mortamar...

Maybe because I'm a civie, but I don't see anything wrong with him 
saying that the hurts ones don't belong to a particular battalion.
He is reassuring loves and loving ones, without scaring anyone, as he 
doesn't say to which battalion they belong...


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Oct 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I don't know if you know who is Mortamar...
> 
> Maybe because I'm a civie, but I don't see anything wrong with him
> saying that the hurts ones don't belong to a particular battalion.
> ...


Still though, it _is_ OPSEC.

Beav


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Oct 2008)

Prairie Dog said:
			
		

> That is not for you to say, not here nor elsewhere on the internet on open source.
> 
> People not where you are do not know that.


Actually, it was for me to say.  There was misinformation in the media.  "They" said it was 3 RCR BG.  "They" were wrong.  It was not OPSEC.  If I said his name was "Joe Bloggins of 123 Fake Street, and he suffered a severe diaper rash", THAT would be OPSEC.


Edit: before I typed in my post (the original one, not this), the PAO was already on the media, and corrections were being made.  The Western Papers had it right, the Eastern Papers had it wrong (they had already gone to print).  The info was out there already, just not well disseminated.


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Oct 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Actually, it was for me to say.  There was misinformation in the media.  "They" said it was 3 RCR BG.  "They" were wrong.  It was not OPSEC.  If I said his name was "Joe Bloggins of 123 Fake Street, and he suffered a severe diaper rash", THAT would be OPSEC.


Seen, thanks for the clarification.


Beav


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Oct 2008)

Regarding OPSEC, the Taliban know who they are fighting. They know which organization is manning what piece of the Afghan pie. Let there be no doubt of that. It doesn't take much for a Taliban/AQ operative in Canada ( and yes there are Taliban/AQ operatives in Canada) to find out who is going next. It's practically advertised on TV. Like Larry the Cable Guy says:
"you ain't gotta be head cashier at the Wal mart to figure that out".


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Oct 2008)

A bit more, from the _Sudbury Star_:


> A Sudbury reservist was critically injured Wednesday along with two other soldiers when an improvised explosive device detonated during a routine morning foot patrol west of Kandahar city.  To respect the wishes of the family, The _Sudbury Star_ will not release the soldier's name or the extent of his injuries until his condition stabilizes ....



Continued prayers for this and the other wounded to recover....


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Oct 2008)

*Regiment releases name of injured Sudbury soldier*
Sudbury Star, 17 Oct 08
Article link

Sudbury's 2nd Battalion Irish Regiment of Canada has released the name of a member critically injured this week in Afghanistan.  (Corporal) Bill Kerr was on his second tour of duty in the country, and was serving as an infantry soldier with the 3rd Battalion of the Royal Canadian Regiment when he was hurt. He was a member of (an observer) mentor team.  Kerr, the father of two, has been a member of the 2nd Irish, a reserve unit, since 2003 ....

More on link


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Oct 2008)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> *Regiment releases name of injured Sudbury soldier*
> Sudbury Star, 17 Oct 08
> Article link
> 
> ...


Wrong unit....again!


----------



## Rodahn (18 Oct 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Wrong unit....again!



Getting frustrated are we MMRP? 

All the same, be safe over there. And best wishes for the injured troops.

Chimo


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Oct 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Wrong unit....again!



Noted, and mentioned to the paper - no change yet.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Oct 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> Getting frustrated are we MMRP?
> 
> All the same, be safe over there. And best wishes for the injured troops.
> 
> Chimo


The frustrating thing, especially since I am in 3 RCR BG, when people read that, they think "I wonder if that was The Mortarman?"  So, I guess it's for personal reasons I get frustrated.  But, thanks, I'm staying safe.  And you'll be happy to note that I am NOT one of four people (out of three) who has a problem with fractions! ;-)


----------



## McG (18 Oct 2008)

Prairie Dog said:
			
		

> That is not for you to say, not here nor elsewhere on the internet on open source.
> 
> People not where you are do not know that.


I disagree.  That is the sort of media error which should be immediatly corrected by anyone who knows it to be an error.  It would not have been his place to tell us the unit that the soldiers actually were from, but he did not do that.  He only pointed out an unacceptable error that required being pointed out.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Oct 2008)

MCG said:
			
		

> I disagree.  That is the sort of media error which should be immediatly corrected by anyone who knows it to be an error.  It would not have been his place to tell us the unit that the soldiers actually were from, but he did not do that.  He only pointed out an unacceptable error that required being pointed out.


And, in the spirit of CYA, our PAO had already brought up the point that (a) there was an error in reporting and (b) it was being corrected.  So, the "word was out" already, so to speak, just that the print media had yet to catch up.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Oct 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> The frustrating thing, especially since I am in 3 RCR BG, when people read that, they think "I wonder if that was The Mortarman?"



Didn't use your name, but used that rationale with the Sudbury paper - mind you, if Canadian Press STILL has the mistake on the wires (in spite of a corrected version I saw last night), the reporter in the subscriber paper will trust CP....


----------



## gun runner (18 Oct 2008)

Hopes for a speedy recovery. RCR kick some @ss over there for us !! Ubique


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Oct 2008)

He's made it to Germany....

*Reservist transported to Germany*
Local soldier wounded in Afghanistan attack
Lara Bradley, Sudbury Star, 21 Oct 08
Article link

Cpl. Bill Kerr, the critically injured Sudbury reservist, was flown from Kandahar, Afghanistan, to Germany on Monday for medical treatment and assessment.  "His condition is still critical," said Lt.-Col. John Valtonen, the commanding officer of the Sudbury-based 2nd Battalion, The Irish Regiment of Canada. "His next of kin is now by his side." ....

More on link


----------



## Garett (21 Oct 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> The frustrating thing, especially since I am in 3 RCR BG, when people read that, they think "I wonder if that was The Mortarman?"



Exactly, and when senior leaders in the units hear on the news that a member of their unit was wounded/killed and they haven't gotten a call yet it causes waves. A few weeks ago my mother in law got a call from the Moncton hospital to tell her that her daughter and grandchild were in a car accident and were in the ER. The real person in the ER had the same name as my wife, but they called the wrong NOK. Its kinda the same thing, it causes an unnecessary reaction.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Oct 2008)

Shared with the usual disclaimer...

*Montana's helps injured reservist*
Cpl. Bill Kerr was injured by IED in Afghanistan
Lara Bradley, Sudbury Star, 22 Oct 08
Article link

Montana's restaurant has set up a bucket on its bar to take donations in honour of the Sudbury reservist critically injured in Afghanistan last week.  "So far, it has just been employees," said manager Sean Voisin. "We're going to do a fundraiser for them. But we want to wait until Tracy gets back into town before we hold a fundraiser for them."  Tracy Lachance, the partner of Cpl. Bill Kerr, had worked at the restaurant and its employees wanted to do something. At the family's request, all donations raised will be given to the local chapter of the War Amps in their names.  Sources say plans are in the works to move Kerr, currently in Germany receiving medical attention, to an Ottawa Hospital in about 10 days ....

More on link


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Oct 2008)

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._

*Wounded Soldier Returns Home*
City-born man injured in Afghanistan
Sarah Elizabeth Brown, Chronicle-Journal (Thunder Bay), 25 Oct 08
Article link (.pdf)


> A soldier born and raised in Thunder Bay and badly wounded in Afghanistan is back in Canada.  Cpl. Bill Kerr ....  was scheduled to arrive back in Ottawa for further recovery in hospital, said one of his brothers, who did not want his name published ....  LCol John Valtonen, Kerr's commanding officer in Sudbury, said he is waiting for Kerr's permission before releasing the extent of his injuries ....  The family and Cpl. Kerr need time to re-evaluate what they need, if anything, he continue, adding once that's known, he'll make it public.  Messages for Cpl. Kerr and his family can be posted online at a Facebook site called "Send some shout outs for Corporal W.A. Kerr."  Cards and other messages can be sent to Cpl. Bill Kerr, c/o 2nd Battalion, The Irish Regiment of Canada, 333 Riverside Drive, Sudbury, ON, P3H 1H6.



_- edited to add Facebook link - _


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Nov 2008)

Bill is back in Canada now in Ottawa recovering. He's in extremely high spirits, surrounded by friends and family and determined to get back to a normal life. Knowing how stubborn he is I completely believe it.

Anyone who served with him on 0306 we're planning a get together to visit him after those of us deployed get back from 0308.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Nov 2008)

Thanks tons for the update!

I've started a new thread here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80936.0.html
for further updates.


----------

